# canon t41 screen shut s off



## chiefdeck (Sep 16, 2013)

screen will shut off and will not come back on even by pressing shutter halfway also after taking a picture image will appear for only half a second and disappear tried changing batteries does not seem to help this does not happen all the time but enough to be frustrating


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds like it needs to be serviced.


----------



## 8thsinner (Dec 9, 2013)

I've no idea if it would make a difference but have you tried resetting the camera to default settings?

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 10, 2013)

I assume you've tried pushing the info button?


----------



## cman01 (Jan 5, 2014)

Try pressing the disp button.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2014)

read the manual.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 5, 2014)

In the menu, there is an Image Review.  You can change it to 2 seconds to 8 seconds duration.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 5, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> read the manual.



Seriously, must you post common sense answers?


----------

